# Outdoors near big cities



## gilamonster

This may sound silly, but I'm yet to see NZ for myself so forgive me.

Are some big cities better than others when it comes to easy access to outdoor activity? I like being part of the city life on weekends, dancing and music and such, but I don't want to drive too far from home to get in some good fishing and trail running. I'm not a hunter, but I love living near lots of trees and forest for the pleasure of it.

Any opinions?


----------



## cheeser

I can't speak for Wellington and Christchurch as I have never lived there, but Auckland has some great outdoor attractions pretty close to the CBD.

Our family home is nestled in amongst the Waitakere Ranges in Cornwallis and while the website is probably a little optimistic about it being a 30min drive, it's still fairly close. 45min is probably closer to the mark

Waitakere Ranges

I would guess CHCH and Wellington would be even better than Aucks for this kinda stuff, but that's a guess.


----------



## escapedtonz

gilamonster said:


> This may sound silly, but I'm yet to see NZ for myself so forgive me.
> 
> Are some big cities better than others when it comes to easy access to outdoor activity? I like being part of the city life on weekends, dancing and music and such, but I don't want to drive too far from home to get in some good fishing and trail running. I'm not a hunter, but I love living near lots of trees and forest for the pleasure of it.
> 
> Any opinions?


Hi. We're in Wellington and out of city activities are everywhere. Walking, tramping (hiking), fishing, sailing, quad biking, beaches, golf, river trails, river canoeing - the list is endless and all within 30 mins of the CBD if ya know where 2 go of course. The city itself is excellent for bars, restaurants and the harbour front, museums, shopping etc. We like it but we may try further north one day for a warmer but wetter climate ?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83

We're in Miranda, an hour's drive south of Auckland. We live in deepest beautiful countryside, on the edge of the Hunua Ranges and with panoramic views over the Hauraki Gulf to Thames and the Coromandel Peninsula in one direction and the Waikato Plains in the other direction.

This week we actually found the far paddock on our property - and also managed at last to find a way into our native bush.
See the piccies - they'll give you an idea of just what is available a very short drive out of Auckland.


----------



## anski

topcat83 said:


> We're in Miranda, an hour's drive south of Auckland. We live in deepest beautiful countryside, on the edge of the Hunua Ranges and with panoramic views over the Hauraki Gulf to Thames and the Coromandel Peninsula in one direction and the Waikato Plains in the other direction.
> 
> This week we actually found the far paddock on our property - and also managed at last to find a way into our native bush.
> See the piccies - they'll give you an idea of just what is available a very short drive out of Auckland.
> 
> View attachment 5416
> View attachment 5417
> View attachment 5418


Wow Topcat, I can now see why you love it so much, really beautiful.


----------



## topcat83

anski said:


> Wow Topcat, I can now see why you love it so much, really beautiful.


I count my blessings every day. We are privileged to live in such a beautiful place.


----------



## gilamonster

Wow those pictures are beautiful. Sounds like Wellington is my kind of place. All that stuff to do within 30 mins? I can do that


----------



## topcat83

gilamonster said:


> Wow those pictures are beautiful. Sounds like Wellington is my kind of place. All that stuff to do within 30 mins? I can do that


Lol - those photos are an hour south of Auckland!  And there are much closer places. Further up the coast towards Auckland itself is Maraetai Beach and Beachlands, and in Howick itself (which is a short commuter ferry ride into the CBD) there are more water-borne craft than you can shake a stick at. On a nice Auckland Anniversary Day the harbour is heaving with boats of all shapes and sizes, and with the islands (including Rangitoto) as a backdrop it's magical!

Then around Auckland you have many regional parks - the Waitakeries to the north-west, the Hunuas to the south, and many other smaller ones. Lots of walking within easy driving distances.

And of course the Hauraki Rail Trail (which is for bikes) is being officially opened this week. http://www.haurakirailtrail.co.nz/ - it goes through some beautiful scenery but the trail itself is remarkably flat! That's my kind of cycling!

I think it proves that it doesn't matter where you are in NZ it isn't far to beautiful countryside.


----------



## gilamonster

lol those were meant to be separate thoughts: Pictures are beautiful --- AND Wellington seems nice (based on the description) 

Thank you for the further info about Auckland and vicinity though! In the vacation I'm planning it looks like I'll have 3 days each in Auckland and Wellington besides other places, so I'll try to check out as much as I can!

That reminds me - is it popular to rent bicycles? I think they did this in San Francisco... I didn't try it but people said it was a great way to learn the city. I just walked until I wore holes into my soles! And developed mild shin splints... ha.


----------



## Burnsie

As an ex Wellingtonian, and having lived in Auckland, and Nelson, I'd be inclined to point you in the direction of Wellington. 

It's a compact city with great night life and even better outdoor pursuits.

Whatever you do, you'll have fun!

Cheers,

Burnsie.


----------



## Song_Si

my comment - apart from Auckland which may qualify at about 1.5m, there are no really big cities.

Living in south Wellington I had just about everything within minutes of home - Cook Strait and beaches for sea kayaking, swimming (no fishing though it's a protected marine reserve), snorkeling. Hills for trail running - a round of the Xterra Train Running series was held at Red Rocks 5 min from home, or I could take the 11km southern walkway from Island Bay right through the city following the green-belt over Mt Victoria, end up at Oriental Bay. Cycle the coast road round past the airport, sea on one side all the way, past Scorching Bay where the summer series duathlons and triathlons take place, round to Oriental Bay again










Link for Wellington Walkways

and Major Walkways


----------



## Burnsie

Song_Si said:


> my comment - apart from Auckland which may qualify at about 1.5m, there are no really big cities.
> 
> Living in south Wellington I had just about everything within minutes of home - Cook Strait and beaches for sea kayaking, swimming (no fishing though it's a protected marine reserve), snorkeling. Hills for trail running - a round of the Xterra Train Running series was held at Red Rocks 5 min from home, or I could take the 11km southern walkway from Island Bay right through the city following the green-belt over Mt Victoria, end up at Oriental Bay. Cycle the coast road round past the airport, sea on one side all the way, past Scorching Bay where the summer series duathlons and triathlons take place, round to Oriental Bay again


Oh, that brings back memories  I used to live on Robertson St, Owhiro Bay, just around the coast from Island Bay. 

I loved it there; utterly wonderful and rugged coast, especially around Red Rocks, where I used to soend many hour mountain biking.

IMHO, outdoor activities are far more accessible in Wellington than Auckland. CHCH I can't comment on, however.


----------



## Song_Si

Island Bay/South Coast

^ Robertson was on one of my running routes - up and over the hill I was always happy to get to the top of Severn St it has to be one of the steepest hills in all Wellington. I was one further back from the sea, Domanski. Good area to live - quick to city thru Brooklyn but otherwise a world away from city life. Biking I'd head up to the wind turbine via Brooklyn then back through the hills to the coast.


This next pic May 2011, about this time orcas on their migration route will be seen off Red Rocks/Island Bay


----------



## topcat83

gilamonster said:


> lol those were meant to be separate thoughts: Pictures are beautiful --- AND Wellington seems nice (based on the description)
> 
> Thank you for the further info about Auckland and vicinity though! In the vacation I'm planning it looks like I'll have 3 days each in Auckland and Wellington besides other places, so I'll try to check out as much as I can!
> 
> That reminds me - is it popular to rent bicycles? I think they did this in San Francisco... I didn't try it but people said it was a great way to learn the city. I just walked until I wore holes into my soles! And developed mild shin splints... ha.


Bikes are not so popular in Auckland and Wellignton - too many hills! Christchurch is flatter, so there are more bikes there.


----------



## gilamonster

The pictures are so helpful. Nice views! And orcas... how cool!

Thanks again for the info everyone.


----------



## topcat83

We had pods of orcas in the harbour on the way to work a couple of times. 

That's one thing I definitely miss - my ferry journey into work every day.


----------



## temasek

Hi Topcat

I will be taking the ferry to work from Bucklands. How long is the journey and is it choppy?

thanks!


----------



## topcat83

temasek said:


> Hi Topcat
> 
> I will be taking the ferry to work from Bucklands. How long is the journey and is it choppy?
> 
> thanks!


About 35 minutes, and it's very rarely choppy. In the 5 years i was doing the journey i think it was cancelled about 5 times due to bad weather.


----------



## temasek

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Song_Si

from today's news; note mention of Mud Cycles for bike rentals and their outlet in Wellington City at a backpackers lodge for street bikes.
Explaining mention of _The Beehive_ - this is NZ's Parliament building near the central city area.

________________


> *Where to mountainbike near Wellington*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . Wellington is synonymous with mountainbiking. Blessed with both the town belt and the outer green belt, an abundance of reserves and a vibrant cycling community rife with volunteers keen for a bit of shovel work, it has become a world-class destination for off- road cyclists.
> 
> Some of Wellington's best and most accessible riding can be found at its original mountainbike park, Makara Peak. Located just 6km from the Beehive, Makara's 250 hectares feature a network of trails catering for all levels of rider - the perfect place to get pedalling and muddy.
> 
> By bus, catch the number 3 or 18.
> 
> Handily, the last stop is in front of Mud Cycles, where the boys will rent you a bike to suit your riding style.
> 
> more


----------

